# RCI Bulk Deposit for Caribbean????



## Sthack (Feb 8, 2009)

I put in my exchange request with RCI about a year ago for a summer 2010 exchange.  Nothing has come up those far and I haven't seen any sightings for the Caribbean for that time.  

When does RCI usually have a bulk deposit for the Caribbean (Aruba/Bahamas/Jamaica) ??


----------



## gresmi (Feb 8, 2009)

Speaking from my own experience, I've not found that depositing that far in advance gave me any jump on things. Typically, a year or 9 mos. or so was more than adequate, depending on what I'd deposited. In the past, I had no problem pulling exactly what I wanted ~ 4-6 mos. prior to my intended travel dates. For example, after I'd been to Cancun 10 or 12 times, I was enamored with going to Playa and easily traded into Fisherman's Village with my SA week time after time. As the years went by the value of SA weeks were diluted by big brother RCI, so I decided to do things differently and go other places.

To answer your question, at ~ 6 mos. I started getting phone calls and notifications and would get more as time drew closer.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, this information really should be discussed on the Sightings board as that board is for paying memebers only. You may get more responses there.


----------



## gresmi (Feb 9, 2009)

Uhh.. She is a member..


----------



## Blondie (Feb 15, 2009)

Uhh... others who will benefit from this info are not. 
Therefore, good question that it is, it belongs on the sightings board because said info should benefit paying members ony. That is why it is a locked board.


----------



## philemer (Feb 15, 2009)

Blondie said:


> Uhh... others who will benefit from this info are not.
> Therefore, good question that it is, it belongs on the sightings board because said info should benefit paying members ony. That is why it is a locked board.



Since the OP is just a general question I'm going to leave it here. Posts of specific weeks available DO belong on the Sightings forum.


----------



## philemer (Feb 15, 2009)

Sthack said:


> When does RCI usually have a bulk deposit for the Caribbean (Aruba/Bahamas/Jamaica) ??



One never knows when, or if, a bulk deposit will occur. You just have to keep checking RCI everyday.


----------



## gresmi (Feb 16, 2009)

My goodness. Has the board really digressed to that much in the last several years. I remember when it used to be what the internet was created to be -  the free exchange of information. I understand that there are members and non-members. But, if a MEMBER is asking a valid question, let's try to help him/her. Why not?? If some non-member sees it, so what? Maybe that's the final catalyst they needed to become a MEMBER. Know what I mean, jelly bean?



Blondie said:


> Uhh... others who will benefit from this info are not.
> Therefore, good question that it is, it belongs on the sightings board because said info should benefit paying members ony. That is why it is a locked board.


----------



## Sthack (Feb 16, 2009)

gresmi said:


> My goodness.........But, if a MEMBER is asking a valid question, let's try to help him/her. Why not?? If some non-member sees it, so what? Maybe that's the final catalyst they needed to become a MEMBER. Know what I mean, jelly bean?



I couldn't agree with you more!
I hate that my question caused such a fuss, but it has been answered.  A TUG member was nice enough to send me a private message since there was so much bickering going on here. :annoyed: 

Moderator: this thread can be closed if necessary.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 17, 2009)

Id like to know this too ... 

Or is it better to start an ongoing search?


----------

